# Just for kicks



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, so I know this pics aren't absolutely stellar for conformation, but they were what I could get since the beastly was being needy today. And I know the woolies don't help. BUT, could you guys give me an idea of what you think of Aires so far? He'll be 3-years-old on May 7th. And yes, I know he's butt-high (by about 2"), but he's still growing. And yes, I know he needs his feet done. His back feet aren't too horrible. His front feet are a little long, but nothing horrible, either.

Left:
















Right (****** moved when I walked around to the other side :evil:
















Back (he kept trying to move away like "Mom, why are you looking up THERE?! :shock:"):








Front (he doesn't toe out that much when he's standing square, I promise...in fact, I don't think he actually toes out at all, it was just the way he was standing):

















And just 'cuz he's purdy!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

He toes out on front and hind as far as I can see. There is something wonky about his front legs,but I can't quite put my finger on it and I'm not an expert so I could be seeing things. He has cute markings and I'm sure he will be a looker once he grows into himself


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think that's just the pic, if you're looking at the picture from the front. He absolutely refused to stand square. *rolls eyes* He does have BIG fetlocks, which throws things way out of proportion. As far as toeing out in the back, as long as it doesn't make him cow-hocked (which he's not, regardless of what the rear pic makes it look like lol), I'm not concerned because if you look at the way a horse's leg is built, they're *supposed* to toe out a little in the back and if they don't. it's cause for concern.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

He is purdy! And I think he'll be a big boy when he's done growing!


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think that's just the pic, if you're looking at the picture from the front. He absolutely refused to stand square. *rolls eyes* He does have BIG fetlocks, which throws things way out of proportion. As far as toeing out in the back, as long as it doesn't make him cow-hocked (which he's not, regardless of what the rear pic makes it look like lol), I'm not concerned because if you look at the way a horse's leg is built, they're *supposed* to toe out a little in the back and if they don't. it's cause for concern.


Agreed if a horse doesn't toe out a bit in the back and their back feet point straight forward; then they are usually bowlegged. 
 this link is a good picture of hind leg conformation 
http://www.triplecrown.com.au/getfile/32f92e6b-49c7-46a0-a2af-5a90c470f418/Hocks-from-rear-toba.aspx


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

@Piaffe: I didn't mean to come off argumentative (if I did). Was just simply trying to give a better idea of why the pics make him look weird. lol

@doubleopi: Thanks! He's measuring out at about 16hh at the withers and 16.2hh at the butt right now.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I like the color


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, loveduffy! He looks even better in his sleek summer coat. ;-)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

His face underneath all those winter woolies... lovely!

I don't see anything alarming or anything that causes concern except I'm sure after a trim, he'll stand a little bit straighter 

Err is his rope halter tied correctly? It looks like the wrong knot but I'm not sure


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, his halter is tied wrong. I usually get it tied correctly, but I was trying to keep Rex away from the gate while getting Aires' halter on, so I wasn't paying as close attention as I should have been. He doesn't sit back or anything and the knot was good and tight, so I wasn't too concerned about it since all we were doing is brushing down before putting him away (since he rolled while he was all sweaty).

As for his feet...I'm not going to say how long it's been since he had a trim because 1) most people won't believe me and 2) I might get in trouble. lol The farrier even commented on how insanely long he can go before he needs a trim.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh it's all good  I know he's in good hands! The only way you'd get in trouble with me is if you didn't share that bean dip!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh it's all good  I know he's in good hands! The only way you'd get in trouble with me is if you didn't share that bean dip!!!


Trust me, if I _had_ the bean dip, I'd share it. You can even blend (when you put it in the blender) a little salsa into the mix to spice it up. Dang it! I could make this stuff if I had a blender...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He looks like he hasn't grown into own yet. Like an awkward teenager thant grows up to be a handsome man. By the way, you're gonna have some workout brushing out all his woolies come spring!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, wares. Yeah, he is definitely at the awkward teenager phase. If he turns out half as gorgeous as that summer pic I put up of him (in this thread), I'll be happy, to be honest. ;-)

And yeah, aren't his woolies something else?! Talked with the owner of the Percheron filly that's Aires' age today and they were commenting on his woolies and how they're even longer than their filly's.  The hair is gonna fly come spring! And just my luck that my BO is anal about keeping the front area of the barn spotless. Imma have to go brush him out by the poop chute.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ahh I want to attack him witha curry comb when it comes moulting time!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Ahh I want to attack him witha curry comb when it comes moulting time!


Come on over!! :lol: I'm considering paying the kids around the barn (the BO's son and two grandkids) to help me curry him once spring comes. lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Meant to ask and I forgot to! :shock:

Does anyone see mutton withers on my boy?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Meant to ask and I forgot to! :shock:
> 
> Does anyone see mutton withers on my boy?


I dont think I see mutton withers IMO. I think hes looking good! I do agree with another poster...it almost looks like hes going through another one of those stages! lol Rodeo goes through them constantly! His butt is def higher, but considering we've seen him level out before in the past, I dont think that will be an issue 

Hes looking good!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, CS. My friend swears Aires has mutton withers, but I think it's just because she's used to her shark-fin withered arab.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

his rear ankles look very straight to me, or maybe he just has too much heel in the back


----------

